# 2014 Marin Century



## jkroadie (Mar 14, 2012)

What are the chances of throwing out a sleeping bag the night before at the start of the Marin Century and not getting in too much trouble. Thanks.


----------



## rdy4trvl (Jul 25, 2007)

JK,
Please email us at [email protected]
Thanks and ride safe!


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

I am not camping out, but I am really looking forward to this!


----------

